# More news on new WWE title?



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

It looked really tacky and boring to me. But it might look good when we see it for the first time properly.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

God, it's _so fucking lazy_. Above all else, it's really, really lazy.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

dxbender said:


> https://twitter.com/RickPetko/status/238356138578563072
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks huge! 

Do you have a pic of the belt you referring to a few months back?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll withhold judgment until I see the finished belt, but I'm not liking what I see so far.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Clearly it's just a belt buckle.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything WWE do now has to look like a toy.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Who knows what they're gonna do with the title, because the first pic we saw, was about the size of a CD case










And now in the OP, it's basically same design, but it's the size of a stool seat


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like the colour, it looks like charcoal.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks basic. I'll wait till it has colour but it looks perfectly adequate after the spinner belt.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

looks like some fan recreating the belt from the one pic.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Its cool that Rick Petko from OCC is making it. Dude is one bad man, when it comes to making things out of metal.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> Hmm.


is that a cake?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Terrible.

I think Rock is going to introduce it to us after he won the belt @ the Rumble? Any sooner wouldnt make sense.


----------



## ViolentPassion (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm glad they're finally changing it, tired of looking at that silly spinner belt now.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

man, that looks awful.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> is that a cake?


That was my first thought too :lol

Maybe the finished belt will look good but so far I'm doubtful. Especially considering recent belts haven't been great. The NXT Title is god awful, for example.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Can they just debut it already? Geez, how long does it take to make a championship belt? We saw that first picture of it months ago. Personally, I can't see why anyone would have a big problem with the design. We haven't even seen the finished product yet and, so far, there doesn't seem to be anything overly flashy about it. If nothing else, it's miles better than the Spinner belt.

I had been thinking that CM Punk would debut the new title soon, calling the Spinner belt a "product of John Cena" and debuting the new title so that the focus is on him. But maybe SonoShion is right? Maybe The Rock will win the title and in the build up to what is likely to be his rematch with Cena at WrestleMania, gets rid of "that John Cena spinner piece of monkey crap".


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> God, it's _so fucking lazy_. Above all else, it's really, really lazy.


Get negged.

All we can tell from the picture is it will have the logo on it.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont think it looks too bad. Even that first doesnt look awful... still better than the spinner. Quite meaty. Im sure it'll look a little different once it's finished. I just wished it looked a bit less like a toy. A bit more effort needs to go into it graphically i think... its just not busy enough.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

too plain/simple/dull.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Get negged.
> 
> All we can tell from the picture is it will have the logo on it.


Exactly, all it will have is the logo on it. 

That's a lazy title design. Lazy like the NXT title is and lazy like the tag titles are. 

WWE are going for simple and 'modern' looking title belts and pretty much all of them so far look terrible. I do think, at first glance, this title looks better than the spinner title, but that's not hard and doesn't take away the fact that's it's an insanely lazy design.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I pray that the WWE are just trying to work the internet because this design is horrible and I don't see why they would go with it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the shape looks like a larger version of the light heavyweight championship.

I'll wait to see the final version, but regardless, anything is better than the spinner


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> the shape looks like a larger version of the light heavyweight championship.
> 
> I'll wait to see the final version, but regardless, *anything is better than the spinner*


Dont mizprize the WWE, always able to make things worse.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

After seeing that



I hope to god that WWE scraps it and keeps the spinner.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I know it's incomplete but that design is seriously lacking a bald eagle. From what can be assumed from the pictures we have seen thus far, it's a step up from the current version but not on par with any of the classic styles. The shape reminds me of the US and Light-Heavyweight Titles which I've never been a fan of.

If nothing else at least it gives the World Heavyweight Title a run in terms of size.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not buying the image in the OP. Why would they leak a completed design three months ago, and then leak a picture of the original piece being worked on. It doesn't make sense.

And honestly, if this was something for the WWE, surely the people working in the shop making the belt would be bound by a non disclosure agreement. Someone would lose their job by posting these images.



Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Not designed for vanilla midgets to carry


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I'm not buying the image in the OP. Why would they leak a completed design three months ago, and then leak a picture of the original piece being worked on. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> And honestly, if this was something for the WWE, surely the people working in the shop making the belt would be bound by a non disclosure agreement. Someone would lose their job by posting these images.


Gotta agree here.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

looks budget. ;(


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The silver plates on the side are also huge


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder if this implies that Punk retains at NOC? Because I can't see Cena dumping the spinner title he designed, but I could see Punk getting tired of carrying Cena's belt and making a new one for himself.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I think they should go with a silver belt of some description. Goes without saying ditch that awful Cena Spinner one and i think a silver one would be somehow less tacky, even if its design was something akin to the OP and the other images posted here. I do not however agree with the "CHAMPION" font used - it's far too modern although I suppose you can't please everyone can you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I honestly hope this piece of crap never makes it to tv. I want the Cena belt gone so badly, but not THIS badly.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Can they just debut it already? Geez, how long does it take to make a championship belt? We saw that first picture of it months ago. Personally, I can't see why anyone would have a big problem with the design. We haven't even seen the finished product yet and, so far, there doesn't seem to be anything overly flashy about it. If nothing else, it's miles better than the Spinner belt.
> 
> I had been thinking that CM Punk would debut the new title soon, calling the Spinner belt a "product of John Cena" and debuting the new title so that the focus is on him. But maybe SonoShion is right? Maybe The Rock will win the title and in the build up to what is likely to be his rematch with Cena at WrestleMania, gets rid of "that John Cena spinner piece of monkey crap".


The Spinner titles have been selling well online for years, so its understandable why the haven't changed it yet.

And I'm hoping that design is a fake, or some shitty fan-made one the the internet seems to have coined as the next design. Either way, it's horrible - The tag-titles look better than it.

Either bring back an older design, keep the spinner or- ah fuck it! Just anything but that!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The RAW after Royal Rumble , The Rock will debut the new belt watch..


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Doesn't look very good but anything is better than the crap they are currently passing off as a title belt.


----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like the shape of the U.S. title.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks like Big Show took a shit and they shaped it into the WWE logo. Garbage.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I honestly hope this piece of crap never makes it to tv. I want the Cena belt gone so badly, but not THIS badly.


If WWE mainly caters the casual fans and family-oriented PG audience nowadays, then they should think about this: Would KIDS want to buy this WWE belt?? Do KIDS like it better than the Cena spinner belt? 

For crying out loud, if the children prefer the spinner one, then WWE needs to make a BETTER belt, not a crappy/lazy one with a big fat WWE logo on top and the front plate shaped like almost like a giant square. At least Cena's belt had enough bling and gold around the logo which blended really well together.

I'm all for a new title design. The spinner is the last remnant of Chain Gang Cena. It's time to move on, BUT only if the new one is better. Even John Cena himself stated in an interview that he's been trying to get WWE to make a new title design already.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Good God it looks horrible as fuck. Who in is right state of mind can create an abomination like that? We're talking about the WWE Championship for God's sake!! Just when I thought nothing could top the spinner belt in terribleness this piece of shit pops up.

If this actually become the new WWE Championship design, it will be without a shadow of a doubt one of WWE's lowest points, at least for me. This is an insult!!


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

I see people complaining about the color. I *HIGHLY* doubt that it's going to be black. His tweet says he's "annealing aluminum for a WWE championship belt" and annealing is a heat treatment to increase durability of metal.

It also shows how (possibly) cheap WWE is when it comes to making belts. Aluminum is 83¢ (€0.66, 52p) a pound (just over 5¢ (€0.04, 3p) an ounce) right now.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The belt in the OP is definatly the one that was posted a while back, the OP one shows the back of the main section. You can tell because of the vertical line under the underline part.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the issue is plain and simple. The WWE logo should not be the center piece of the belt design. That's why Cena's title looks so god awful. We know it's the WWE you don't have to advertise that with us. Make a fucking globe or something like all the past designs which have shat on the current ones.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe OCC is making a WWE bike to go along with the new title.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I think the issue is plain and simple. The WWE logo should not be the center piece of the belt design. That's why Cena's title looks so god awful. We know it's the WWE you don't have to advertise that with us. Make a fucking globe or something like all the past designs which have shat on the current ones.


Hello, all. First time poster.

Evolution, I agree with you about the logo being too prominent in the middle. I think that subtlety should always play a big part in the design of a championship belt. The belt from the Attitude Era and the Undisputed Championship belt had the logo in the top center and it looked fine. The logo is even more subtle on the World Heavyweight Championship, which is the best-looking belt in all of wrestling, in my opinion. Here, the logo is way too big and in-your-face for my tastes.

I'll reserve my judgment until I see the finished product. Either way, I'm very happy to see that the Spinner belt is being replaced.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Are people in here really saying they'd rather keep that bum ass spinner belt? :mcgee3
That belt is atrocious and looks extra cheap with all those "diamonds"



Zophiel said:


> *I think they should go with a silver belt of some description*. Goes without saying ditch that awful Cena Spinner one and i think a silver one would be somehow less tacky, even if its design was something akin to the OP and the other images posted here. I do not however agree with the "CHAMPION" font used - it's far too modern although I suppose you can't please everyone can you?


No way. Enough with them trying to be creative with the metal. First that ugly ass ECW title, then the diva title, then the tag pennies. The WWE title is the most important. Silver is for second place


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i hate the way the title looks...

i say bring back the "OLD SCHOOL" world title that resembles something like this~!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll wait till I see the finished product before making a judgement call.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> i hate the way the title looks...
> 
> i say bring back the "OLD SCHOOL" world title that resembles something like this~!!


Agreed. Either this or the round attitude era championship. Hell I'd even take the undisputed title. 

They went retro with the IC title. Do it again


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> I'll wait till I see the finished product before making a judgement call.


Same here. Idk why people get all bitchy and moan over a pic. For all we know this guy could be fucking with us and WWE could be doing something else(I doubt it though). But still I'll wait til it's on TV to pass Judgement.

I agree with whoever said the WHC is the best title in wrestling. That thing is perfection.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Uggla said:


> It looks like Big Show took a shit and they shaped it into the WWE logo. Garbage.



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

looks really plain.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bring back the Attitude Era belt, hell they already are promoting WWE 13 as a Attitude Era type game.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

The red stripe on the logo doesn't even fit on the design.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks kinda plain. Hopefully they add more bells and whistles before it premieres.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Suck It said:


>


That sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nothings screams creative more than a giant outdated WWE logo.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

I miss when WWE championship belts looked really prestigious. I don't know if it's the lighting or if WWE started using new material in their creation, but the belts just don't look as good as they once did. It seems like they've lost their "gold" look. The previous Intercontinental belt is a good example of this. I always liked the classic Intercontinental belt more, but the one WWE used from 1998 - 2011 looked okay in its early years. As time wore on, though, it started to lose it's shine and had more of a straight-up metal look. As a result, it looked really plain and boring. I kind of like the new/retro (say what you want, it's still not the classic version!) IC title that they brought back recently, but even that is kind of starting to bore me. Must just depend on how they use the title.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks fucking horrible.Looks like a huge belt buckle


----------



## Hrithik (Jul 2, 2012)

Suck It said:


>


The name of the champion is missing on it as there is no place and i don't like it much neither do i like the present belt.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow.

Just bring back the Undisputed title design.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Suck It said:


>


If its gonna look like that, just keep the damn spinner belt. This looks like the US Title belt on steroids.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Big WWE logo.

Champion.

Belt done.

Creativity has really died in all aspects.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm still in hope that what we saw so far is just the side peice, not the main peice in the middle of the belt, cause it looks even worse than the current one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm more impressed with the faucet that shoots fire to be honest.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So some random guy in skinny jeans and a white t shirt makes the WWE title belts on a dirty workbench?

Kinda takes some of the magic out of the belts.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> So some random guy in skinny jeans and a white t shirt makes the WWE title belts on a dirty workbench?
> 
> Kinda takes some of the magic out of the belts.


The guy in the pic is Rick Petko from Orange County Choppers. Now you have to ask, "Why is a custom motorcycle shop making the new WWE title?". My guess is they are making a WWE Championship theme bike.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like Cena is winning at NOC and debuting the new title.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im gunna say this is for a custom WWE bike. Look to the left of the "center plate" that rick is working on....those are side plates. Unless this is a custom belt for a large guy like Big Show, there is no way that belt is going to be lifted by someone on a nightly basis.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*That thing looks huge! (Yes, that's what she said)*


----------



## Patient Spider (Jul 17, 2012)

The guy said it was for "a" WWE Championship Belt, not "the" belt. Maybe just a custom one for himself? I hope so, anyway


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Suck It said:


>


I think this one will look good if they worked more on it, it could have a red and blue lines in the WWE logo, and have some dark sharp gold beside the logo. But god this one is just so simple and boring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WWE 13 will already be outdated


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

looks terrible if thats the belt, can we please use the basic formula and just work around that


Small WWE logo at the top
Globe in the middle
WWE Champion in bold writing somewhere in the middle or at the bottom


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Looks like Cena is winning at NOC and debuting the new title.


Yes because Cena is gonna get rid of the title design he debuted unk2


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

i bet it weighs more then daniel bryan


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

It looks like it would be very easy and cheap to make plastic toy replicas of it to sell to the kiddies. Lower cost of production + same retail sales price = higher profit margins. WWE is a business. Got to keep the share holders happy.


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

The pic has been deleted from twitter/instagram...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk will beat Cena at NOC. The next night he will cut a promo about how the era of Cena is over and that the spinner belt's death will confirm it. Then he introduces the new belt.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> *Punk will beat Cena at NOC*. The next night he will cut a promo about how the era of Cena is over and that the spinner belt's death will confirm it. Then he introduces the new belt.


No way in hell is Punk winning 4 times in a row against Cena.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

NearFall said:


> No way in hell is Punk winning 4 times in a row against Cena.


The sad part about that...if Punk does beat Cena 4 times straight, then Cena beats Punk 1 time after, people will be calling him "Super Cena" all over again, acting like he's won 10 straight matches against Punk and has been burying him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I have this new problem, I've been developing these deep cuts on my forehead.

Why? Any time I see this belt design I slam my head off my desk..


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think it is that bad tbh.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's way to square for my liking. A bit too simple too.

EDIT: Found this too










^It's actually the OVW heavyweight title, but it loks cool as hell.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

dxbender said:


> The sad part about that...if Punk does beat Cena 4 times straight, then Cena beats Punk 1 time after, people will be calling him "Super Cena" all over again, acting like he's won 10 straight matches against Punk and has been burying him.


The key issue isn't necessarily the number of times Punk has beat Cena, but how he beat him - all his victories have been dirty or tainted in some form (MITB, SS '12, Raw 1000, SS '13). 

A single clean decisive win over Cena would be worth more to Punk than a dozen dirty wins, much as a few months of PPV main event title matches would be worth more to Punk than nine months of defending the WWE title in the midcard.

But on topic, I refuse to give judgment on the new belt design until I see the 100% finished product.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

dxbender said:


> The sad part about that...if Punk does beat Cena 4 times straight, then Cena beats Punk 1 time after, people will be calling him "Super Cena" all over again, acting like he's won 10 straight matches against Punk and has been burying him.


He will not be burying, of course not.

That said though, a loss to Cena will make a lot of people angry for the sheer fact that all of CM Punk's victories against him have been tainted:
1)MITB off the distraction
2)Foot on rope
3)Did not pin Cena
Coupled entirely with the fact that he has played second fiddle to Cena for his reign, and now the next match, which CM Punk will lose will be billed as "Make or break for CM Punk".

Overall, it just entirely reinforces that Cena is above all else should he win at NOC. 

That is why a clean win for Punk is crucial, not just kayfabe, but in terms of overall standing.


----------



## HOV (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope they find room for the eagle. 

A good thing about this new design is that if anyone gets hit with it, it will be more believable that they're knocked out!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The current one weighs 20 pounds doesn't it? Whoever is champ will have harder time traveling if they have to include that possibly 30 pound title in their bag(and there's already a limit on weight someone can carry in a bag,that title will take up most of it).


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sometimes reading this forum makes my head hurt.

Some people are actually saying they want to keep the spinner over this? What? Some people are actually saying they want to keep the spinner over this? What?

SOME PEOPLE WANT TO KEEP A TITLE THAT SAYS "CHAMP" and it DOESN'T EVEN SPIN, SPINNER, OVER THIS?

Stop. Bitching. A good load of people begged for a new change in the WWE Belt, even going as far as to say anything looks better than that trashy, outdated thing. They see a picture of a center plate being smoothed down for shine before plating it without even wondering if there is more to it, and they bitch to all high hell. Wow. Honestly, since this is the only thread for the new WWE title, I gotta suck it up and read some of the posts, but I really wish some whiners would shut up over a title that's probably not even 25% complete.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

looks much better than the current one already. it looks to be the 'front' piece. they could easily add a back(ground) piece with a globe or something.


----------



## Diehards (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope not, fucking size of that thing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Suck It said:


>


Actually.. it doesnt look AS bad as I first thought. If they finish it similar to this then IMO, it will look better than the spinner shit, atleast the gold plate is huge, but it clearly lacks design and is far from "beautiful".

Also, nice job with the preview of your own.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

As long as we dont keep the spinner belt any longer, I would accept a paper belt with pasta shapes on it over the current one


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

The current belt is 27 lbs so I wonder how much this one will weigh.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

why cant they just make a wwe title belt look like a title belt intead of some blinged out ****** shit. That is no better than the current belt. it needs to have a FLAT smooth center piece no a 3D plate.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

As long as it doesn't say "champ" then it's good in my book.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I think the background where the logo is, will probably have some sort of design in it. They won't just have it be a plain gold plate.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Hard to judge it from now, I'll wait until they're finished. They still could add a background plate to it. Right now, I'm ready for anything new. The current championship design has run it's course.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not liking the sound of this.

Wish WWE would just make a title that actually looked like a title and not something Flavor-Flav would wear around his neck. :side:


----------



## BigBen13 (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah thats just the initial mould. it'll be sent off to be engraved with the details then coloured. I'll judge it when i see the completed version.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks shitty.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I know it's not finished but it already looks shit, and from CM Punk's reaction when asked about the new title, he isn't a big fan of it either.

I'd keep the spinner belt to be honest.

Who's creating these belts, what happen to the people that did it between 1988-2003


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

My guess is one of Vince's grandchildren designed this. You put that shit on the fridge, not on tv.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh god that is bad.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I feel sorry for the guys that'll have to carry that belt around, it looks heavier than the current WWE Championship but we'll see when the final product comes around.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

They need to just stick with the Spinner Championship if that is the new WWE Championship it looks awful.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

That's Rick Petco from OCC holding the torch. You really think WWE has OCC building their title belt? Wouldnt it make more sense that it be part of some WWE theme'd bike or something? Unless I missed something very obvious, that has tacky bike part written all over it.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I've watched the video with Punk saying he didn't think it was much better than the current one but I've also read an interview where he said he helped create the new belt. Seems like a bit of a contradiction to me. 

To be honest, even if it has a simple modern appearance most of us have envisioned, I will still be grateful Cena's belt will be discontinued once and for all. It has been around longer than both the Big Eagle and Undisputed versions and that just shouldn't have been aloud.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It just looks like a square version of the current title.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I think the issue is plain and simple. The WWE logo should not be the center piece of the belt design. That's why Cena's title looks so god awful. We know it's the WWE you don't have to advertise that with us. Make a fucking globe or something like all the past designs which have shat on the current ones.


*John Cena's spinner title is not awful.*
The only thing I have a problem with is that the previous era is over. The spinner title belonged to the rapper Cena and Chain Gang Cena. When Edge turned it into the "Rated R Superstar" design, it still looked great.

What's my main point? That spinner belt resembles that of the 2005-2008 era...whatever you call it. It should have changed in 2009 as soon as the TV-14 rating changed to PG. The belt does not fit Super Bright Colored Cena or any other superstar in the new era. fpalm

As for the pictures of the new title design, it looks too damn simple. Make the WWE logo smaller and do whatever to make it look spectacular while at the same time not make it look like the Chain Gang Cena's bling because that gimmick is long gone. 
Chain Gang > Cenation.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It's better than the Bling Belt, but I wish they would've brought back the Winged Eagle or Gold Eagle belt.

- Vic


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm one of the ones who's never had a problem with the current title. It doesn't look too bad to me. The tag team belts on the other hand....


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

SnoopSystem said:


> *John Cena's spinner title is not awful.*


Correction, Cena's spinner belt is _*very*_ awful.

It's a fucking toy, and the thing is way too thick and doesn't look very flexible whatsoever. I use to have a replica version of it a long time ago and I thought it was a piece of shit. 

It cost me 600 bucks and I gave it back after a week because it was garbage.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Bro said:


> Correction, Cena's spinner belt is _*very*_ awful.
> 
> It's a fucking toy, and the thing is way too thick and doesn't look very flexible whatsoever. I use to have a replica version of it a long time ago and I thought it was a piece of shit.
> 
> It cost me 600 bucks and I gave it back after a week because it was garbage.


Well, majority rules and you're obviously not one of them. What you posted wasn't really concerning my point at all though. I was saying that the spinner belt fit perfectly with the old John Cena and Edge (as the Rated R Superstar). Other than that, it didn't look right on any other WWE superstars.

I don't care if it's a "toy" or "too thick" or "not very flexible." The belt just doesn't belong in the post-2008 era a.k.a. the PG era. And no, the belt isn't "very awful" according to myself and the majority.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

My god...That is so...bad...
It looks like a belt design made by a 10 year old.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

SnoopSystem said:


> Well, majority rules and you're obviously not one of them. What you posted wasn't really concerning my point at all though. I was saying that the spinner belt fit perfectly with the old John Cena and Edge (as the Rated R Superstar). Other than that, it didn't look right on any other WWE superstars.
> 
> I don't care if it's a "toy" or "too thick" or "not very flexible." The belt just doesn't belong in the post-2008 era a.k.a. the PG era. And no, the belt isn't "very awful" according to myself and the majority.


Thank god I'm not in the majority that thinks that thing is acceptable.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think this is just a piece of the custom WWE chopper, not a new title...


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

if they brought back the old school IC title, just bring back the winged eagle strap, its the greatest of all time. this new one is shit. give me a hell yeah!!!


----------



## fttdgc (Aug 24, 2012)

ShiftyLWO said:


> if they brought back the old school IC title, just bring back the winged eagle strap, its the greatest of all time. this new one is shit. give me a hell yeah!!!


2nd Best title ever. Old IC Title being the best.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

better than the spinner perhaps? because that's basically designed for Cena and the most awful part is that it says champ..


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

SnoopSystem said:


> Well, majority rules and you're obviously not one of them. What you posted wasn't really concerning my point at all though. I was saying that the spinner belt fit perfectly with the old John Cena and Edge (as the Rated R Superstar). Other than that, it didn't look right on any other WWE superstars.
> 
> I don't care if it's a "toy" or "too thick" or "not very flexible." The belt just doesn't belong in the post-2008 era a.k.a. the PG era. And no, the belt isn't "very awful" according to myself and the majority.


The belt didn't belong on anyone buy Cena. It only fit him. It should have been just like it was when Edge held it, temporary and only for him. It was always a stupid looking belt but at least it fit Cena's character at the time, but it should have been gone well before 2008.

Anyway, from what I can tell from these pictures, which is NOTHING, because they're not fucking done yet, is that change is good and I look forward to seeing the final product, hopefully soon.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a piece of shit from what I can tell. I don't care for a giant WWE logo with a strap on both sides. You cannot see or feel any prestige, importance or history in that design. It just looks like another flashy piece of garbage to go along with the current RAW atmosphere.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Darksyde said:


> That's Rick Petco from OCC holding the torch. You really think WWE has OCC building their title belt? Wouldnt it make more sense that it be part of some WWE theme'd bike or something? Unless I missed something very obvious, that has tacky bike part written all over it.


The caption of the picture before he deleted it from Twitter and Instagram was "Annealing aluminum for a WWE Championship belt"

Doesn't sound like a chopper to me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

will94 said:


> *a WWE Championship belt*





will94 said:


> *a*


doesnt sound like THE wwe championship.

Have you actually looked at the sideplates next to the main plate he's working on? That belt is WAYYYY too fucking big.


----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk did say the new title is way bigger and heavier than the current Cena belt.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Who knows what they're gonna do with the title, because the first pic we saw, was about the size of a CD case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily looks better than the current one.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's obviously too much to ask for a classy looking belt becoming of a champion. I read that Punk said he had input into this title. If this is his input I'd rather he keep his mouth shut lol. When I read that I had my hopes up for something less bling and more prestigious looking. Guess not. I'll reserve full judgment until I actually see it though. Please don't be shit is all I can say lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This one looks like shit and is lazy as fuck. Just a rehash of the spinner with the diamonds removed from it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> It's obviously too much to ask for a classy looking belt becoming of a champion. I read that Punk said he had input into this title. If this is his input I'd rather he keep his mouth shut lol. When I read that I had my hopes up for something less bling and more prestigious looking. Guess not. I'll reserve full judgment until I actually see it though. Please don't be shit is all I can say lol.


uh, the interview he did where he referred this new belt, he said he had input in the process, but said he wasnt sure how much better the new belt is than the old one. He never said how much of his input was taken into making this belt. If he said he isnt sure the new belt is better than the current one, I am going to imagine they didnt take many of his suggestions.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> It's obviously too much to ask for a classy looking belt becoming of a champion. I read that Punk said he had input into this title. If this is his input I'd rather he keep his mouth shut lol. When I read that I had my hopes up for something less bling and more prestigious looking. Guess not. I'll reserve full judgment until I actually see it though. Please don't be shit is all I can say lol.


In the panel he said he had input in the "process" and "way" of making a belt. Not the full design. I think majority of his input was merely getting a new one commissioned and telling them what he thought it could look like. In a interview a month of so before he said this he said "I was emailing every week, constantly, but regretfully I don't know if the proposed design is any better". Overall though this design seems a bit lazy, but a change is needed so I could get used to it. Following that I agree, I will wait until it debuts. There might be a backing plate or additional things to it. Who knows, maybe like the Lesnar story, Vince could be working us all?


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

will94 said:


> The caption of the picture before he deleted it from Twitter and Instagram was "Annealing aluminum for a WWE Championship belt"
> 
> Doesn't sound like a chopper to me.


They probably made their own replica to fit on the bike.


----------



## Amaterzu (Aug 24, 2012)

I like old belt better anyway..>_>


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

will94 said:


> The caption of the picture before he deleted it from Twitter and Instagram was "Annealing aluminum for a WWE Championship belt"
> 
> Doesn't sound like a chopper to me.



I follow OCC and Rick on twitter and IG but didn't catch it before it was pulled so I did not see the caption.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

also for the record....OCC has put the WWE title on a theme bike before. WM XXIV


----------



## thelukestar619 (Aug 10, 2012)

prefer the spinner belt tbh


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> i hate the way the title looks...
> 
> i say bring back the "OLD SCHOOL" world title that resembles something like this~!!


I agree, I prefer the old school looks. They look more like something that has a meaning, not some that looks big crazy, and hideous. One of my favorite recent designs was the Undisputed Belt, that thing was kick ass.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Who knows what they're gonna do with the title, because the first pic we saw, was about the size of a CD case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fpalm so this it? Disappointing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The one good thing about this title belt is that is looks like a belt shot would really hurt. That thing looks heavy as hell.


----------



## thelukestar619 (Aug 10, 2012)

i think this is a fake i think wwe might have released some sort of news that there creating a new belt at least i hope its a fake or a side plate early version because that is just horrible and why would a custom bike shop be making a belt its probably for some bike. if this is the belt keep the spinner. also i don't think they would see the spinner a lot of kids like it and but toy Mattel versions and some buy replicas so it brings them a lot of money.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Last time I was on this site it was supposed to be revealed at Raw 1000, perfect opportunity wasted imo. 

Unless someone else wins the title that ushers in a new era, therefore creates a need to change the belt (Punk is/was perfect for this). Otherwise Cena will just win it again at some point soon and they wont even need to change it...


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

Well from what im seeing so far it looks horrible. Should have brought back the winged eagle, or at least take pride in their belts and make a new decent looking title. This looks like utter garbage.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

Jesse Pinkman said:


> I don't like the colour, it looks like charcoal.


You DO realize that's how they make the gold, right?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

That big gold "W" people keep crying about isn't the WWE title. It looks a lot like the side plate for the NXT belt if you ask me.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

BTNH said:


> That big gold "W" people keep crying about isn't the WWE title. It looks a lot like the side plate for the NXT belt if you ask me.


nxt belt is silver. this one is gold. 

how can anyone say this is a side plate? the thing is huge as it is! if its a side then how huge do u expect the main part to be?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Stone Cold X said:


> You DO realize that's how they make the gold, right?


fpalm
it was a joke.


----------

